# Brandstätter Sporn



## Devolution (19. Februar 2013)

Hallo! 

War von euch schon jemand im Brandstätter Sporn angeln?

Gruß Devolution


----------



## flati (23. Februar 2013)

*AW: Brandstätter Sporn*

Servus,

ich war früher ab und zu mit einem Freund der in Aschach wohnt dort fischen. Das ist aber schon fast 20 Jahre her. Damals waren dort noch große Bäume zw. Radweg und Wasser. Wir haben große Brachsen und auch Karpfen gefangen. Seit die Bäume dort nicht mehr sind, schauts dort rein optisch nicht so gut aus.

lg
flati


----------

